# Tensegrity plant stand



## KenB259 (Jun 16, 2020)

I showed one of these a little while ago. I have already sold 3 of these. I shortened the height about two inches from the first one and splined all the miters. The splines add a great deal of strength and add an appealing design element. This one is solid red oak with a black walnut stain. The ones I still have in process are solid hickory. 





Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jjjaworski (Jun 16, 2020)

These are so cool.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 16, 2020)

Ken:
The splines really add to the  project. Nice work.


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 16, 2020)

Dieseldoc said:


> Ken:
> The splines really add to the project. Nice work.



I agree. These splines were done on my router table. I built a new spline jig for my table saw last weekend so I can do thinner splines. Probably could do two splines per corner for a different look. These ones are a quarter inch, ones done on my table saw would be .102, with my current blade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 16, 2020)

Those are awesome.


----------



## magpens (Jun 16, 2020)

Magnificent work, Ken !!!

I love those "super-natural" tables !!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 16, 2020)

So, do the outside chains keep it stable while the center chain keeps it up?


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 16, 2020)

Spanx said:


> So, do the outside chains keep it stable while the center chain keeps it up?



I would say that’s pretty much how it works. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks Ken, I was just guessing.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 16, 2020)

Splines do add strength and also a nice visual effect. I use blind miters many times to reinforce 45 degree corners and usually do those with a router. Have done many decorative splines in boxes, frames and in this case a display case that eventually will be for my special pens. Never did get around to finishing this project. But it is on my list. For these I use my tablesaw jig.


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 16, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Splines do add strength and also a nice visual effect. I use blind miters many times to reinforce 45 degree corners and usually do those with a router. Have done many decorative splines in boxes, frames and in this case a display case that eventually will be for my special pens. Never did get around to finishing this project. But it is on my list. For these I use my tablesaw jig.
> 
> View attachment 240921View attachment 240922



That’s a great idea sandwiching the jig over the fence. My jig is more of a sled using the miter gauge slots. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## sorcerertd (Jun 16, 2020)

Now, that's about the coolest thing I've seen today!  Must be interesting to get the chains just the right length to keep it steady.  It's always nice to see new ideas out there.  Great work!  Keep them coming.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 16, 2020)

KenB259 said:


> That’s a great idea sandwiching the jig over the fence. My jig is more of a sled using the miter gauge slots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


I just slide fence one way or other to zero in on any amount of slots and raise and lower blade to get depth. Can change slot width by using a dado cutter or just slide the fence more.

Took that photo quite awhile ago and I noticed in background I must have been working on birdhouse ornaments too. That is my problem I have so many projects going on at once and do not finish many. That cabinet needs to get done soon.


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 16, 2020)

sorcerertd said:


> Now, that's about the coolest thing I've seen today! Must be interesting to get the chains just the right length to keep it steady. It's always nice to see new ideas out there. Great work! Keep them coming.



That is a key component. The links of the chain I bought are exactly 3/4 of an inch long, so it wasn’t too hard to figure the lengths out. The eye screws give me some room for adjustment. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 17, 2020)

John, here is a picture of the spline jig a built for the table saw. I have used it on a few picture frames and it worked flawlessly. If you look close you can see that there is a replaceable 1/4 inch mdf backer piece to eliminate tear out. 




Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 17, 2020)

Ken I can see how that can work just fine also. Has the ability to vary depth and width and that is what counts. Like yours or mine we can tilt blade and angle the splines too. Gives a nice look. Thanks for showing.


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 17, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Ken I can see how that can work just fine also. Has the ability to vary depth and width and that is what counts. Like yours or mine we can tilt blade and angle the splines too. Gives a nice look. Thanks for showing.



Funny, I never even thought about cutting them at an angle. You are right though, it would be very easy to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## johncrane (Jun 17, 2020)

Awesome! luv work Ken!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 17, 2020)

KenB259 said:


> Funny, I never even thought about cutting them at an angle. You are right though, it would be very easy to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Ken I wish I had photos of alot of the work I have done over the years. I never got into taking pictures till I got a computer. But I made many fancy boxes and picture frames over the years and sold at my craft shows. Just do not do as much any more. You could take this principle and apply to a pen blank easily.


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 18, 2020)

Here is the two hickory ones I finished tonight. I won’t bore you all with any more of these. I just wanted to show the ones from hickory. 




Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 18, 2020)

You can go into production. You know there are hundreds of different designs all over the internet if you want to change up.


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 18, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> You can go into production. You know there are hundreds of different designs all over the internet if you want to change up.



Funny you should say that. I just assembled these less than an hour ago, my wife showed them on Facebook and both sold already. I have an order for another oak one too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

